# Making a bird dog



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This PDF has so many great articles, for anyone wanting to train,or help train their dog to be a bird dog. Its also nice just as a refresher. 


http://touchstoneweimaraners.com/sws/fieldmanual/marthagreenlee.pdf


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. We don't hunt but I imagine some of this will help Kaylee get worn out with the mental stimulation and exercises


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If Google Steady with Style they have good information. It's on training bird dogs, but some of the training techniques can be helpful in other areas.


----------

